# Looking for local knitting group in Evansville , Indiana



## dianasheart (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi everybody. Would anybody know if there is a knitting group in Evansville , Indiana? Moved back home and really miss my group in NC. Oh I only have two lys now and not very friendly to novice/intermediate knitters . Have tryed them several times and have to drive over 30 mile to get to them. What a bummer. lol


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi, I just know that at KnitWitts on Vogel Rd and the Village Knitter in Newburgh, I see groups knitting together. St. Mary's hospital has a prayer shawl ministry but I don't know if they get together to knit but they would welcome prayer shawls for the patients. You could contact Cyndi at Pastoral Care for more information. I know several churches have prayer shawl ministry groups because I have heard knitters say that they have them but I don't remember which churches. Sorry, I can't be more helpful.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes there were knitting groups in Evansville, don't know which are still meeting. There is also a knitting shop in Vincennes that is supposed to be exceptionally friendly, Atkinson Farms. I haven't been there because I have a very limited budget and don't think I could come out of it with the budget in place! I read a blog written by an Evansville knitter and she did an entry on area yarn stores a while back. You might want to check out her blog. She often mentions her knitting buds and groups.
http://chrisknits.wordpress.com/


----------



## B-render (Jul 28, 2011)

We have a weekly knitting group in Gibson County -- it meets every other week in Princeton and the other week in Oakland City. This is a Princeton week - 4 to 7 at Bob Evans on Broadway (SR 64). Next week will be Denny's in OC, corner of Hwy 57 and SR 64.


----------



## BarbieSue (Mar 18, 2011)

dianasheart said:


> Hi everybody. Would anybody know if there is a knitting group in Evansville , Indiana? Moved back home and really miss my group in NC. Oh I only have two lys now and not very friendly to novice/intermediate knitters . Have tryed them several times and have to drive over 30 mile to get to them. What a bummer. lol


Oh my goodness! I have been wanting to start a knitting/stitch group for a while here in Evansville but just didn't know how to go about it. I am the only person I know who knits, except for a few friends who are "giving it a try". I had talked to the manager of the apartments where I live. They had told me that I could use our community room and there would be no charge if I made it a community event, open to everyone. Some time has passed and all the renovations on the complex are complete so I am ready to approach them again with the idea. I live on the East side of E'ville and I don't drive so it is not easy for me to get to other places to join a group. 
I know McCollough(sp) Library was having a group a couple of times a month but I have never gotten to attend.
I would love more than anything to have other people I can share my passion with. If nothing else I would have a group here in my apartment. 
Let me know your thoughts...and welcome to Evansville!
Barbie


----------



## Retiredhoosier (Mar 12, 2011)

I think there is a group on Ravelry that is from Evansville


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

B-render said:


> We have a weekly knitting group in Gibson County -- it meets every other week in Princeton and the other week in Oakland City. This is a Princeton week - 4 to 7 at Bob Evans on Broadway (SR 64). Next week will be Denny's in OC, corner of Hwy 57 and SR 64.


Better tell them what day!


----------



## dianasheart (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you everybody, love Diana


----------



## chrisknits (Sep 2, 2011)

Diana, I am Chrisknits. We meet up at Starbucks on Mill and 1st Ave on Tuesday night. Please come out to join us. 
I second the recommendation of Atkinson Family Yarns in Vincennes. It is my "local" yarn shop. LOL. I am not always able to make the Tuesday night knitting, golf season is in full swing for my Eldest daughter. But that should stop at September's end. There are anywhere from 5-8 people that knit.


----------



## chrisknits (Sep 2, 2011)

Is this the group with Cindy, Sherry and Cindy? Love those gals!


----------



## kchinn (Jul 1, 2013)

Check Sharing Hearts Knit & Crochet Society Facebook page to find out where we are meeting. All knitters and crocheters are welcome. :-D


----------

